# Interface - Multi-user question...



## pjbrownva2 (Apr 12, 2017)

Does the tivo Bolt support 2 users via the interface?

Kind of the way Netflix can give each user their own view with their own shows (or some other way, if the Bolt supports it).

Here's my scenario:

My wife and I each have our own tivo premieres. She meticulously curates her shows, and promptly deletes suggestions she doesn't like, while

I keep my tivo loaded with shows. I have 25 hrs of fishing shows, I never delete suggestions, and I have recordings of lots of shows that I "may" decide to watch one day. Basically, my wife is the neat and organized Felix from the odd-couple, and I'm Oscar!

So, I'd like replace my tivo premieres with a 6-tuner bolt and 2 tivo minis, but this will only work if there is a way for my wife view and control "her" shows and on-pass subscriptions, and a way for me to have my own. My wife wouldn't like it if she has to look at all of my shows mixed in with her shows everytime she goes to "tivo central" or tries to view a show.

The way we handle it now is she records things on "her" tivo, and I record shows on my tivo. Then if I want to watch shows on her tivo, I simply stream them from my tivo.

Any insight on the Bolt (or Roamio for that matter) would be appreciated.

-Philip


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Nope.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

No. See here. (And grrrrr...)

- - -

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/852229017998696457


----------



## pjbrownva2 (Apr 12, 2017)

Thanks for the info. The answer is clear... Keep my tivo premieres, at least for now.
Even though the newer boxes integrate streaming services better, and have some level of remote viewing capability,
it's not worth the upgrade to me unless and until I can have user profiles.

I would love to only have one cable card and only one cable outlet, but it seems that TiVo hasn't yet stepped up to the plate feature-wise to
enable the experience that I would like.

Thanks again for the answer and the info.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

pjbrownva2 said:


> I would love to only have one cable card and only one cable outlet, but it seems that TiVo hasn't yet stepped up to the plate feature-wise to enable the experience that I would like.


VERY sadly, no. I'm holding out hope that an increasing number of competitors (PS Vue, YouTube TV, other?) and services (Netflix, Hulu) offering user profiles may compel TiVo to answer.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Also, for what it's worth, please let TiVo know you're interested in user profiles via their *feature request form*, here...

http://advisors.tivo.com/wix/5/p2272893819.aspx


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

You could get a roamio for yourself and use the premiers as pseudo minis (or one as a mini and one as a premiere with a cablecard).


----------



## pjbrownva2 (Apr 12, 2017)

krkaufman said:


> Also, for what it's worth, please let TiVo know you're interested in user profiles via their *feature request form*, here...
> 
> http://advisors.tivo.com/wix/5/p2272893819.aspx


I just placed a feature request using the link. Thank you.



jrtroo said:


> You could get a roamio for yourself and use the premiers as pseudo minis (or one as a mini and one as a premiere with a cablecard).


I appreciate the suggestion, and while it might be close, it won't quite get me what I'm hoping to have.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

pjbrownva2 said:


> I just placed a feature request using the link. Thank you.


If yours is the straw that breaks the camels back and we finally get user profiles, thank YOU!


----------

